# where do i begin?



## Halee Watts (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm supposed to be doing an SAE for my ag. class and i want to sell and raise meat rabbits. However, i dont know where to begin. I dont know prices or breeds or what food to give them. I really need some help!!!


----------



## VickieB (Sep 22, 2015)

Do you know of anyone in your area that is raising meat rabbits? My advice is to check out other rabbitries first. Do you live in a rural area or urban? Get a GOOD idea of what you want and need in cages. Have your cages set up and ready before you bring your rabbits in. And start as small as you can. It's amazing how fast these little guys start reproducing.


----------



## Halee Watts (Sep 22, 2015)

I dont know anyone who is raising rabbits. I live in a rural area. How do i know what kind of pen to build?


----------



## VickieB (Sep 22, 2015)

I live in town, so many of my needs will be different than yours. Whether you live in town or country though, my advise is to go with the metal cages. Not only do wood cages absorb urine and the odor, but it's harder to keep ear mites at bay in them.  If you go with the metal cages I would advise to stay AWAY from the ones at Tractor Supply. Those were the first ones that I bought, and within 4 months they had turned black, rusting in spots, and wire popping off on the sides, where I was having to patch to keep kits in. They were horrible. I got some Pet Lodge from Orsheln's that worked well. But you can also buy some online from Bass Equipment. I'm sure there's other sources but that's all that's coming to mind to me at the moment. 

Do you know what kind of rabbits you are wanting? What state do you live in?


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome!

Are you planning to sell as meat, or live?
There are varying regulations on the meat side. It can be difficult to as the market is small.

Above advice on cages is spot on.  I like the ones from Bass equipment, tried them and was satisfied, so looked no further.For food, quality pellets is all they need, Timothy hay is a good addition. And, as all animals, constant supply of fresh water.

I find 30x36 cages a good size for meat breed does, 30x30 adequate for bucks. One rabbit pet cage, plus a couple grow out pens. Also nesting boxes, which can be built. 

Start small. Pick a breed and perhaps two does and one buck. Gestation is about 30 days. Litters vary in size, average about 8. Like all animals, there are variations.

Do a lot of reading. There is a site, Arizona rabbits. I think, that has a lot of good information.
There are several good choices for meat breeds, feel free to ask anything, we'll try to help. Sometimes hybrids add vigour, but if not settling directly as meat, are less desirable.


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 23, 2015)

Breeds: New Zealand is standard choice, their white fur is desired by craft people since it can be dyed (a side product of meat production)

Champagne d'argent are pretty and may have a market as pets, as well.

There are others that are also good. They are generally the " medium " size breeds, around 10lb adult weight. 

Frequently show breeders will sell excess stock or culls that aren't quite show quality as meat breeders. In my area, prices for meat breeders are around $25-35.


----------



## monica labranche (Jan 20, 2016)

I am researching breeding rabbits for meat... I want to know what breeds to get . I am in South Carolina. The meat would just be for us. I know that there are a lot of regulations selling the meat. I want to do a colony type pen  . and have some separate cages too. I want to reuse and repurpose things too. I am close to Columbia South Carolina. Have a good size backyard.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 21, 2016)

Frequently raised for meat:

New Zealand
Silver fox
Californian
Champagne de argent
Florida white

Any breed can be used as meat, depending on what size you want, these are just the some of commonly used ones.  The champagne are said to have dinner bones, but they also are beautiful show rabbits. Frequently they are harder to find. New Zealand is the generally considered the normal meat breed.

I have no experience with colony, although I do know someone who keeps their does in a colony with a covered box for each to raise their young and it works for them. Their boxes are things like large old mailboxes, bins with holes cut in the side, etc. All repurposed stuff. The bucks are kept in cages and the does are taken to them for breeding.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2016)

Greetings @monica labranche ! Sorry I missed your hello a week ago... There are quite a few bunny folks active here. I've read a lot of folks do crosses of Californians with New Zealands for meat. But I'm not a rabbit person (yet). There's lots of info here on the forum threads. If you wanted, I guess you could experiment over time till you find what works best for you. Anyway, good luck and let us know how things progress!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I breed for meat rabbits.  The market is rather small. Seems most people cannot get past the cute bunny thing and refuse to give it a try.
Each state will have its own laws concerning selling meat animals. Your local ext. service should be able to get you the info you need.
As for breeds if meat is what your going for then most stick with the medium bone size animals. The giants are cool and huge but not as good at feed conversion and need much larger cages.
I am experimenting with Flemish on New Zealand and Flemish on Standard Chinchilla. I don't think my buns are reaching fryer stage as quickly as the smaller buns, but I just lov ethe huge size if you wait a bit.


----------



## 63redtudor (Jan 22, 2016)

Start small first. Get a buck & 2 does off of craigslist. At least in my area, New Zealands or Californians go for about $15-25. Some people will sell culls for a reduced price, but go that route if you are only using them for meat (my wife & I have sold a few for that reason). You say you might want to also sell, in that case the rabbits will need to be breed standard. You'll also want to consider showing animals, the market is small & without showing (i.e. getting your name out there), there really isn't a market. Re-purposing is what this site is all about....


----------



## Citylife (Jan 23, 2016)

I started out with Florida Whites and quickly changed to CA's and NZ's. Then we progressed to American Blues and onto Silver Fox. All are very good meat rabbits.
The FW's were terrible mothers, so I needed to move on. My rabbits sell for $15 for mixed meat mutts and the Americans and SF range from $60-100 each. In my state I can sell butchered rabbit which I do for $7.99 lb.  Due to the fact that I have discovered the wonderful "red meat like beef" Muscovy duck, we have downsized our rabbitry to just the SF rabbits.  So, now we have more room in our small city barn for the ducks.  Get the book "Storey's Guide to raising Meat rabbits" @ TSC or somewhere like that. I do NOT recommend colony raising rabbits as they are quit territorial and hard to manage properly.  Good luck and enjoy the great meat down the road.


----------

